# "Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson geht gerichtlich gegen Disney vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson geht gerichtlich gegen Disney vor*

					Streit zwischen der Schauspielerin Scarlett Johansson und dem Unterhaltungsriesen Disney: Johansson hat am vergangenen Donnerstag Klage gegen das millionenschwere Medienunternehmen eingereicht. Es geht um einen angeblichen Vertragsbruch und das liebe Geld.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Black Widow": Scarlett Johansson geht gerichtlich gegen Disney vor*


----------



## Susi-Skywalker (30. Juli 2021)

Wir merken also:
Allen geht es um das Geld und keine kann genug bekommen.

Damit hat sich das auch wieder.

MfG


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (30. Juli 2021)

Als ob sie im Vertrag nicht auch eine Klausel hätte, die ihr aus der digitalen Vermarktung ebenfalls Kohle einbringen würde - wenn nicht, sollte sie lieber ihre Agenten und Anwälte verklagen, die dies versäumt haben.

Aber wie man wieder einmal schön sieht: Wenn man bereits im Geld badet, kann man von dem Zeug nie genug bekommen. Armeselig!

Das Disney die CoVid-19-Schiene fährt ist allerdings auch kleinlich, kindisch und angesichts der tatsache, dass es hier NUR um ein Unterhaltungsprodukt geht irgendwo auch pietätslos. Gut für Disney, dass ihre Rolle im regulären Marveluniversum bereits ins Gras gebissen hat - macht es einfach auf ihre Dienste in Zukunft zu verzichten.


----------



## nibi030 (30. Juli 2021)

Hmmm….Vertrag ist Vertrag und wenn in diesem die Direktvermarktung über die Kinos vorgesehen war und sich daran die Boni knüpfen, dann hat die gute Dame recht.

Nur weil sie schon 20MIO bekommt hat, bedeutet dies nicht, dass der rechtliche Vertrag nicht eingehalten werden muss. Finde die Argumentation bzgl. Covid ziemlich daneben.

Schade ist halt das man sich nicht anders einigen konnte, aber ich tippe mal, dass Disney bei solchen Sachen dann einfach stur ist und sie dann schließlich den Weg über ein Gericht eingeschlagen hat. Wird dann halt wohl der letzte Auftritt als Black Widow gewesen sein


----------



## hRy1337 (30. Juli 2021)

Disney hatte den Film nicht, wie üblich, exklusiv an die Kinos verliehen, sondern parallel im eigenen Streamingdienst angeboten.
Daraufhin haben sich viele Kinobetreiber geweigert den Film zu zeigen. Dahergehend die schmälernen Umsätze an den Kinokassen, die Johansson direkt Disney zuschreibt - zu Recht wie ich finde.
Disney will zu Lasten der Kinos sein Disney+ vorantreiben. Mal ehrlich: Johansson hat bisher 20 Mio. $ an den Film verdient und Disney wird es verschmerzen wenn es 40 Mio. $ wären. Kann sie absolut verstehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2021)

Wenn Disney das Parallelstreaming als humanistische Covid-19-Aktion betrachtet, für die Mitarbeiter ihre Leistung gefälligst ehrenamtlich zur Verfügung stellen sollen, dann hat Disney doch garantiert kein Problem damit, die resultierenden Disney+-Einnahmen einfach komplett für die Corona-Bekämpfung in Afrika, Lateinamerika und Zentralasien zu spenden. 

Ich würde mich nicht einmal wundern, wenn Johansson dafür sogar die Klage fallen und sich mit "nur" 20 Millionen begnügen würde. Aber einem geldgeilen Konzern Geld einen Vertragsbruch durchgehen zu lassen, nur weil man selbst ja schon genug Geld hat, dass würde ich auch nicht machen.
(Leider habe ich aber keinen Arbeitsvertrag, bei dem ich um einen Anteil "jenseits 20 Millionen" geprellt werden könnte.)


----------



## Firebuster (30. Juli 2021)

Dann hat Disney ja sicher nichts dagegen wenn ich mir, wegen meiner schlechten finanziellen Lage durch Covid 19, den Film kostenlos im Usenet sauge.

Wirklich miese Nummer die Disney da abzieht und sich selbst als der große Wohltäter hinstellt.
Und das für den Schnäppchenpreis von "nur" 30€ (Abo + VIP).


----------



## nibi030 (30. Juli 2021)

Firebuster schrieb:


> Dann hat Disney ja sicher nichts dagegen wenn ich mir, wegen meiner schlechten finanziellen Lage durch Covid 19, den Film kostenlos im Usenet sauge.
> 
> Wirklich miese Nummer die Disney da abzieht und sich selbst als der große Wohltäter hinstellt.
> Und das für den Schnäppchenpreis von "nur" 30€ (Abo + VIP).



Usenet...Ernsthaft?! Die 90er haben angerufen und wollen ihre Newsgroups zurück


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn sie schon 20Mio hat, Vertrag ist Vertrag! Wenn ihr versprochen wird, dass der Film Kino-Exkluisiv veröffentlicht wird, dann soll das auch so sein.


----------



## Isrian (30. Juli 2021)

Gehst du mit 2 Leuten ins Kino, bist du auch die 30 Taler los. Auch ein "Schnäppchen".


----------



## Ben das Ding (30. Juli 2021)

20 Mio. (Stand jetzt) sind schon etwas wenig! Da kann man ruhig mal klagen. Verständlich.


----------



## owned139 (30. Juli 2021)

Meiner Meinung nach von beiden Seiten ekelhaft. Scarlett kriegt den Hals nicht voll und Disney schiebt die Pandemie als Grund vor, obwohl es denen herzlich egal ist.


----------



## Darkhunter098 (30. Juli 2021)

Isrian schrieb:


> Gehst du mit 2 Leuten ins Kino, bist du auch die 30 Taler los. Auch ein "Schnäppchen".


30 euro nur für die Tickets, mit Popcorn usw bister eher bei 50€.😅


----------



## doedelmeister (30. Juli 2021)

Vertrag ist Vertrag und nur weil die Schauspielerin schon ein üppiges Gehalt bekommt, heisst das nicht das sie sich um Kohle "betrügen" lassen muss, die ihr noch zugestanden hätten. Legitim das gerichtlich klären zu lassen.

Viel interessanter , ist das wirklich so dass man 20€ zahlt um EIN Film streamen zu können? Wer macht das? Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2021)

Für Familien, die im Kino sonst 40-50 Euro nur für Tickets auf den Tisch legen und ihre Quengelkinder schon knebeln und anleinen müssten, um ohne weitere 20-30 Euro für Popcorn und Soft Drinks davon zu kommen, sind 20 Euro ein sehr attraktives Angebot. Die zusätzlichn Kosten für Heimkino, Streaming-Abo und schnellere Internetleitung berücksichtigen die meisten Nutzer nicht. (Im Gegenteil: Da wird gemeckert, wenn die 100 MBit-Leitung, die man aus irgendwelchen Gründen für einen 12-MBit-Stream zu brauchen scheint, 10 Euro mehr als bisherige 25 MBit kostet, während man gleichzeitig für das Programm nur noch 10 Euro zahlt, während der eigene Infrastruktur betreibende Kabelanbieter vorher 30 Euro haben wollte und zusätzlich noch Werbung ausgestrahlt hat.)


----------



## Baer85 (30. Juli 2021)

Was würde wohl Disney machen, wenn man einen Vertrag zu deren ungunsten brechen würde? 
Ich bin mir sicher, die würden darüber hinweg sehen. 

Vertrag ist Vertrag. Ob es moralisch ist, dass Schauspieler und co so viel verdienen ist eine andere und hat hiermit doch nichts zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2021)

Sie bekommt zwar schon sehr viel Geld (was aber für Schauspieler von Blockbustern nicht ungewöhnlich ist/manche kriegen sogar noch mehr), aber wenn sie betrogen wurde ist es ihr gutes Recht dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## rum (30. Juli 2021)

Disney bringt sich mit der Argumentation irgendwie selbst in Verruf und Scarlett möchte mehr Geld haben. Kapitalismus halt?

Disneys Argument


> "gefühllose Missachtung" der Covid-19-Pandemie


finde ich aber auch schon leicht abartig.
Wie wollen sie denn argumentieren, dass wegen ihnen eventuell Kinos schließen müssen, weil Besucher ausbleiben und damit die Haupteinnahmequelle angegriffen wird? Ist das dann eine "gefühlvolle Achtung" der Covid-19-Pandemie?

Junge, junge. Also .. wenns in der jetzigen Zeit ums Geld geht, benehmen sich so manche Firmen / Einzelpersonen schon ein wenig .. fremd-schäm-verdient.
Keine Ahnung man, ...


----------



## Nuallan (30. Juli 2021)

Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Aber wie man wieder einmal schön sieht: Wenn man bereits im Geld badet, kann man von dem Zeug nie genug bekommen. Armeselig!


Meinst du Scarlett Johansson oder Disney?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht kann er auch von Scarlett Johansson nicht genug bekommen? ODer von Disney?


----------



## twinbeat (30. Juli 2021)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das ausgeht... wenn Disney wirklich vertraglich zugesagt hat das der Film erstmal Kino-Exklusiv sein soll müssen sie halt zahlen. Das sie dann als Ausrede mit der Covid 19 Pandemie kommen und sich selber als strahlende Helden darstellen wollen ist an Armseligkeit nicht zu überbieten. Und dann auch noch die bisherigen Einnahmen von Frau Johansson mal direkt hinauszuposauen ist echt schlechter Stil.

Und ich weiss auch nicht wo das Problem ist wenn sie ihr zugesagtes Geld haben will. Wenn Disney bereit ist soviel zu zahlen ist das nicht unser aller Problem sondern das von Disney. Aber die Neidkultur ist in Deutschland halt ein sehr hoch gehaltenes Gut.


----------



## Cobar (30. Juli 2021)

Darkhunter098 schrieb:


> 30 euro nur für die Tickets, mit Popcorn usw bister eher bei 50€.😅


Was sind das denn bitte für Luxuxkinos, bei denen du allein schon 30€ für einen normalen Film ohne 3D und alles los bist für zwei Tickets? Dann nochmal 20 Euro an Essen/Trinken? Gibts das in der goldenen Popcorntüte oder wie kommen solche Zahlen zustande?
Nein, Kino ist nicht billig, aber 50€ für zwei Leute finde ich dann doch "ein wenig" übertrieben dargestellt. Nicht jeder schanppt sich nochmal das XXXXL Popcorn plus 3 Liter Getränk und zusätzlichen Nachos mit doppelt Soße für zwei Stunden im Kino...


----------



## WoFNuLL (30. Juli 2021)

Ohne jetzt irgendwelche Partei ergreifen zu wollen: 
Als die Verträge abgeschlossen wurden für den Film war es 2019! ... da war noch nix von Covid oder einer globalen Pandemie zu sehen und der Film hätte plangerecht im Jahr 2020 bereits im Mai! erscheinen sollen.

Es war weder im Plan den Film zu verschieben noch eine Duale Ausstrahlung im Kino / Disneyplus durchzuführen ... 

Ich hätte erwartet das eine Gewinnbeteiligung an den Einnahmen exakt so umgemünzt wird auf das Digitale Ausweichmodell wie auf das eigendliche Kino Modell.

Disney hat mit der Ausstrahlung auf Disneyplus ja sowieso schon die Gewinnmarge am Film nach oben getrieben, da ein Großteil der Einnahmen bei einer Kinoausstrahlung eben noch an diversen anderen Stellen eben nicht bei Disney landen.

Der zusätzliche Betrug neben der Einnahmebeteiligung von ihr als Schausspielerin PRO verkaufter Kinokarte, kommt erst wenn man genauer hinschaut und auffällt das Disneyplus nicht nur die "Aufführung" pro Disney account abrechnet ... sondern auch nur einmal, weil der Film bis zum Release im Oktober für alle Disneyplus Mitglieder, für alle die ihn gekauft haben, zum schauen aktiviert bleibt. Also gehen auch einnahmen durch Doppel / Dreifach / Vierfach / usw. Zuschauer flöten.

Da mit der Covid Keule zu kommen ist dann doch mehr als nur arg daneben.


----------



## Schinken (30. Juli 2021)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Usenet...Ernsthaft?! Die 90er haben angerufen und wollen ihre Newsgroups zurück


Das Usenet ist aber nicht tot, die Newsgroups bestehen noch und erfreuen sich reger Teilnahme . Dank diverser Anbieter und Zugangssoftware inzwischen auch ziemlich komfortabel und zugänglich. 

@Topic: Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Ich bin immer für den Blick über den Tellerrand, aber das Thema hat mit IT, PC oder Gaming nur noch bei gutem Willen ganz entfernt etwas gemein.


----------



## Wired (31. Juli 2021)

Isrian schrieb:


> Gehst du mit 2 Leuten ins Kino, bist du auch die 30 Taler los. Auch ein "Schnäppchen".


Also hier im Cinemaxx kann man den Film schon für 6€ pro Ticket schauen, 6 Euro vs. 30 + Abo Verstragskosten ist schon ein heftiger Unterschied.


----------



## Johnny05 (31. Juli 2021)

Ferengi - Regel Nr . 17 : Ein Vertrag ist ein Vertrag ist ein Vertrag .... bei Disney scheint das wohl nicht zu gelten ,falls das wirklich so sein sollte , wie Frau Johansson das darstellt . 

                                    Nr.  99 : Vertrauen ist die größte Strafe von allen.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DarkWing13 (1. August 2021)

Disney ist nur dem äußeren Anschein nach (wie die meisten Firmen) ein nettes Familien- und Kinder Unternehmen.
Disney soll dahingehend sogar noch  extremer sein, als viele andere Film-/TV-Studios (Marktmacht?).

Aber was soll's, Frau Johansson und Disney werden sich schon irgendwie einigen, wahrscheinlich ohne Gerichtsprozess...
Außerdem hat mir ihre Filmschwester sowieso besser gefallen, auch von ihrer Rolle im Film.


----------



## DPr (1. August 2021)

Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Disney hat sich bereits zu der Klage geäußert und wirft Johansson eine "gefühllose Missachtung" der Covid-19-Pandemie vor"
Ah ja, wie war das noch vor einem Jahr (April 2020 ungefähr):  Disney zahlt 100.000 Mitarbeitern nichts mehr, kündigt sie - um 500 Millionen einzusparen. Ausgenommen war das Bonusprogramm für Führungskräfte.
An den Dividendenzahlungen für Aktionäre wurde auch festgehalten.
Den ehmaligen Mitarbeitern ( in den USA) wurde angeraten, sich um die Corona Hilspakete der US Regierung zu bemühen.
Link zum Nachlesen Disney entläßt 100.000 Mitarbeiter und zahlt Boni aus.
Im September gab es noch eine Welle Kündigungen von "Beurlaubten" Mitarbeitern, denen die Krankenversicherung wohl noch gezahlt wurde (mußte?).. 
Wie war das mit gefühllose Missachtung? Mein Beileid hält sich extremst in Grenzen. Ich wünsche Frau Johansson alles Gute für eine erfolgreiche Klage.


----------

